# Don't make fun of her belly



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Action wasn't too fast last night, but it wasn't a total loss. This one just couldn't pass up a free meal, and it doesn't look like she often does.  Excuse the picture quality. I just realized my camera has Self Timer and this was my first time using it.
BTW, is there a such thing as a Fish Ohio "backstroker"? I think I caught one last night.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice one. Can you give bait, conditions, general location? 

I didn't get out yesterday, waiting on a guy to look at my boat for sale, never showed. Disn't go out this morning, planning to call said guy to see if he's really interested.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bait: lively goldfish
Conditions: clear, bright moon
General location: SE Ohio


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a nice fat one. Always hard getting used to the timer, to get into the pose right. Don't forget the flash when you have alot of backlight. Even in the day sometimes I was using my flash to fill in the shadows. SE Ohio.......


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch Mike. :B


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

Hang in there!!

Your best cameraman/netter will soon be back in action  

Looks to me like that fish is taking advantage of the concentrated baitfish that have no place to hide  

I hope they don't find hunting so easy that they completely ignore our baits  

With the water this hot any flathead is a good flathead.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice one,mike  
if the weather wasn't so miserable lately,i'd have offered a helping hand 
but since it looks like we have a reprieve coming,my services will be available  



> Your best cameraman/netter will soon be back in action


 don't push it,gimp  
just yell when you get ready.

ps.....................mike,i didn't see a weight...........38 give or take?????
hard to tell.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Very Nice Looking Catfish Mike, The Territory Looks Familar to me  
Thats a Nice looking Cat Almost looks like the one I caught last week, What did your's Weigh ? I had one last week weigh 31.4lbs. , You still have a great looking fish there, Id be very happy to catch him or her  
Cat Mazter


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> don't push it,gimp


What you talkin about? I am on solid foods now!  



> i'd have offered a helping hand


Watch it Mike---I just discovered a bag of shad and some minnows in my boat that were well past their prime  

Seevers
I got 3 truckloads of block I need hauled to the lakes  

Seevers you are gonna have to wait your turn  
I think Shortdrift is overdue


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> Seevers you are gonna have to wait your turn
> I think Shortdrift is overdue


With all this darn hot weather, Shortdrift is just about overdone.  Bout time to feel the pull of a flathead :B rather than the tug of a walleye.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> What you talkin about? I am on solid foods now!


 no more of those gerber strained peas for you huh  

i think you're right about shortdrift.since he's had no other way of spending his nights,he's resorted to moonlight walleye trolling


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> mike,i didn't see a weight...........38 give or take?????


You flatter me.  She weighed an even 26 lbs. Had a 27.25" girth. I think I've caught 40 lb. fish with the same girth. You guys missed a beautiful evening on the water. Perfect temerature and the only ripples on the water were from the shad and carp. 


> I just discovered a bag of shad and some minnows in my boat that were well past their prime


Rick, if you get a suspicious package in the mail, I suggest you open it outside.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> if you get a suspicious package in the mail, I suggest you open it outside


  i think after being aged for that long,the post office will refuse it  

mike,you need to quit stretching your arms out  
that thing must look longer than it is.definitely a belly on it.
or maybe i need new glasses


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Just what I was going to guess...22-25#


> You flatter me. She weighed an even 26 lbs.


 Where's Banker when you need him, he'd love to guesstimate.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Bait: lively goldfish
> Conditions: clear, bright moon
> General location: SE Ohio


a friend said moon light fishing for cats is the worst time


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Eagleclaw, as you can see, any time the cats are biting is a good time to be fishing. You just never know.

Damn Mike sure wish I could have been there, but the trip to Cinci was not too bad for a weekend away from fishing. But now it is time to get back to fishing mode. I am going to start early with a bait search and then decide what lake to haunt this time. 
I'm glad to see that the year is finally starting to turn on for you. Hopefully this weekend we can finally land some monster size kittens. 

By the way how did she fight. Was she to fat to move or was she another one that didn't realize her lack of size??


Rob


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

She put forth a good effort considering her size. It was on a Medium action rod, so that made it a bit more fun.


----------

